# Woodrum Ridge Raceway - Local Flavor in the Scenery



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was going back over my articles I wrote while building Woodrum Ridge Raceway and discovered that I mentioned my recreation of "Alligator Rock" but never had a picture of the actual formation I modeled. I decided to add some of the local landmarks to my racetrack and Alligator Rock is one of the most recognized in the Liberty, KY area. Below are the actual rock formation and my addition to the racetrack.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too cool!!! Personalization to the maximum!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, really nice natural scenery, and track integration.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks great, Can you post a pic of the entire track, would really like to see it. Looks like a very good layout

Boosted


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Not to step on toes, Boosted here is a link....

https://sites.google.com/site/woodrumridgeracewaythetracks/home/woodrum-ridge-raceway---the-ho-track


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Rob. I have been building a new website over the last year and there's some additional articles on the WRR track that can be found here.

Speed Inc Website-Woodrum Ridge Raceway

-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice

Boosted


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I finally made a new entry on the Woodrum Ridge Raceway website, chronicling the building of the track.* This is the first entry since 2013, so this covers the track being moved and a complete re-wiring and build up of light bridges and Race Director's station.

https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc-slotcars.com/speed-inc---woodrum-ridge-raceway/home/woodrum-ridge-raceway---ho-scale-track/the-big-move-and-rebuild-2016---part-6

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Track looks GREAT & enjoyed the photos. ..RL


----------

